# Wondercon SF! Whos going?



## Vienna (Mar 30, 2010)

Wondercon 10' is going on april 2-4, i know i'm going sunday, but i only know one other person who is also going that browses these forums and i already know him IRL (th0r)

This will be my first con in years, the last time i went was comiccon when i was much younger, i don't even remember what to expect XD


----------



## Ricky (Mar 30, 2010)

I'll probably end up at the Metreon at some point and hang out for a bit without registering...  Kind of like I did last year.

It's fun to see everyone in their costumes but I don't care enough about comic books to pay money for it.


----------

